# Inverted/High Contrast settings in some areas



## jaredhk (Jan 3, 2015)

I have no high contrast settings on and have already check everything. Some areas are high contrast or inverted. These are mostly text fields but some others.

The places I see it are:
The chrome address bar
Chrome dialog boxes
Microsoft word text fields
Etc.

Thanks


----------

